# Hymer step



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

l need a new motor for my Hymer electric step can anyone tell me where to get one and what sort of price please.Hymer 650 1999 its a 2 step system and folds away on starting the van the motor works but you have to help the step to start and then it works.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

have you tried cleaning all the moving parts and lube it all up as it works once moved just could be a bit stiff


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*hymer step*

yes done all the easy stuff,thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

skid said:


> l need a new motor for my Hymer electric step can anyone tell me where to get one and what sort of price please.Hymer 650 1999 its a 2 step system and folds away on starting the van the motor works but you have to help the step to start and then it works.


Doubt if you need a new motor, they either work or they dont. Check all the electric connections and make sure they are tight.

If all else fails, pop in and see us.

Peter


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

skid said:


> l need a new motor for my Hymer electric step can anyone tell me where to get one and what sort of price please.Hymer 650 1999 its a 2 step system and folds away on starting the van the motor works but you have to help the step to start and then it works.


I had exactly the same problem with my step and the van was only just over 2 years old. Discovered that the problem was the slightly curved arm which activates the step. There is a slot in it which acts on a shaft which runs within it. As my step is directly behind the rear wheel it had picked up a load of dirt and grit. Took it off and cleaned it well, then put a plastic shield in front of the step and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

The step only retracts 2/3rds of the way up then just stops you then have to push it up with your foot and it stays in the away position?????


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine does exactly the same. I haven't fixed yet but....I think it could be one of two things.

1 The cut out switch needs adjusting

2 The bushings on the left hand side are very worn allowing slop in the mechanism and stopping retracting properly.

I beleive mine is due to the latter and i will be contacting omnistore to see if they can supply parts, if not I will try and find suitable clevis pin.

Hope this helps and I definately agree with Peter it's not the motor.

Keith


----------

